# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  قصة وفاة الشيخ سعيد الزياني بقلم ابنه سلمان

## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

قصة وفاة الشيخ سعيد الزياني رحمه الله تعالى بقلم ابنه سلمان
الحمد لله رب العالمين والعاقبة للمتقين ولا عدوان إلا على الظالمين أما بعد :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخوتي في الله حياكم الله جميعًا وبياكم وأخص بالتحية شيخي الجليل الشيخ \ أيمن سامي حفظه الله وأعتذر عن تأخيري وذلك كله لإنشغالي .
بفضل الله تعالى وبتوفيقه ذهبنا هذه السنة إلى الحج والحمد لله كانت الأمور ميسرة جداً وكل شيئ كان على مايرام والحمد لله لكن !!! 
هنالك ما لفت انتباهي وجلست كثيراً أُفكر في هذا الموضوع ألا وهو أني كلما التقيت بشخصٍ 
وعلم أني ابن الشيخ سعيد الزياني رحمه الله يقول لي ياسلمان قد دعونا لوالدك يوم عرفة والكل قد دعا له 
 فقلت في نفسي هنيئاً لك يا أبي، الأمةُ كُلها تدعوا لك .
سأبدأ حديثي عن الوالد قبل وفاته بيومين حيث كنا قد اتجهنا إلى الرياض من قطر وفي الطريق كنا نضحك فرحين جداً نتكلم عن مواضيع شتى
 ووصلنا إلى الرياض قبل المغرب بقليل فتوقفنا للصلاة .
بعد ذلك اتجهنا إلى جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية وذهبنا إلى سكن الطلاب  فاستقبلونا استقبالاً حارًا ورحبوا بنا أجمل ترحيب
 ثم صعدنا إلى غرفتي وقد كانت الغرفة فارغة فسعى الوالد رحمه الله في تأثيتها وتجهيزها بأفضل مايمكن .
وقد حصل شيئٌ غريب في هذه الليلة , فقد قام بعض الطالبات من الإمارات بإرسال رسالة للوالد على أنهم يريدون محاضرة في جامعة الإمارات للبنات
 فرد عليهم الوالد برسالة نصية قائلاً : "لا مانع لدي من إلقاء المحاضرة وبإذن الله تعالى سوف أعود في بداية الأسبوع القادم"
ولكن الشيئ الغريب أن الرسالة لم تصل وقد رأيت في هاتف الوالد بعد وفاته " لم يتم إرسال الرسالة " وقاموا بإرسال رسالة أخرى بعد وفاته بقليل قالوا فيها 
" سامحنا على الإزعاج ياشيخ هل بإمكانكم إلقاء محاضرة في الوقت الذي تريدونه وجزاكم الله خيرا "
وفي نفس الليلة اكتمل فرشُ الغرفة فاستغرب الجميع من السرعة التي فرشنا بها الغرفة  
ووالدي فرحٌ جداً فقبل أن ننام قلت لوالدي " أبي : الصراحة لا أدري ماذا أقول لك وقد أنفقت عليَّ كل هذه المبالغ في تأثيت الغرفة " فاستنكر الوالد رحمه الله وقال لي:
 يا سلمان أنت جئت من أجل شيئٍ عظيم جئت من أجل طلب العلم وبإذن الله سيعوضنا الله سبحانه قريباً .. فقبَّلت رأسه ونام 
استيقظنا لصلاة فجر يوم الأربعاء ( قبل وفاته بيوم ) وكان يريد أن يسافر بعد صلاة الفجر لكن الإخوة طلبوا منه أن يبقى حتى الغداء فوافق رحمه الله ،
 وفي أثناء الغداء كان ينصح الطلبة ويوجههم ، ويسألونه ويجيبهم ، واستمر في النصيحة إلى قُبيل العصر ثم ذهبنا إلى الغرفة لكي نرتاح قليلاً ..
بعد ذلك أعددت للوالد متاعه ووضعته له في السيارة وكان وقت صلاة المغرب قد اقترب فقال الوالد رحمه الله : أُصلي المغرب ثم أتحرك ..
بعد الصلاة مشيت معه من المسجد إلى السيارة ونصحني بعض النصائح إلى أن وصلنا إلى السيارة 
فودَّعت الوالد بدعاء السنة قائلاً أستودع الله دينك وأمانتك وخواتيم عملك فرد عليَّ قائلًا : أستودعك الله الذي لاتضيع ودائعه ..
لم يخطر ببالي أبداً أني لن أرى والدي بعد هذا اليوم ولم أكن أعلمُ أنها آخر نظرة أنظر فيها إلى والدي رحمه الله ولكنها سنَّةُ الله في الكون .
تحرك الوالد من الرياض إلى قطر ووصل إليها في الساعة 11:00 مساءًا واتصل بي وأخبرني بوصوله ..
وفي يوم الخميس ( يوم وفاته ) في الصباح ذهب لقضاء بعض الأشغال في الدوحة وفور انتهائه من أشغاله قال له بعض الإخوة الذين كانوا معه 
ياشيخ سعيد اجلس معنا قليلاً فقال لهم :" سامحوني فأنا مستعجل " وسبحان الله لم يكُ يدري ماذا ينتظره من القدر 
وتوجه من قطر إلى الإمارت يريد الشارقة وفي طريقه أرسل لي رسالة عجيبة ( وتذكرون ماذا قال لي عن المبالغ التي دفعها ) قال في الرسالة : 
" وصلتني قبل قليل هذه الرسالة إضافة مبلغ كذا لحساب كذا ثم كتب لي
- أنفق يُنفق عليك
- أنفق ولاتخش من ذي العرش إقلالا
- أنفق مافي الجيب يأت مافي الغيب
الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات "
وصلته بعض المبالغ من بعض المشاريع التي كان يديرها رحمه الله
ثم رددت عليه برسالة كتبت فيها " الله أكبر سبحانه يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب" ثم اتصل بي وهو يكلمني وأنا فرحٌ جدًا بمكالمته 
وذكر لي حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي يرويه عن ربه تبارك وتعالى ( يا ابن آدم تفرغ لعبادتي أملأ صدرك غنًى وأسُد فقرك وإلا تفعل ملأتُ يدك شغلًا ولم أسُد فقرك )
 ثم قال لي " أنت فقط تفرغ لطلب العلم وللدعوة إلى الله ولن ترى إلا الخير بإذن الله" وأخبرني أنه سيتصل بي لاحقًا .
وطوال الطريق كان يتصل بأصدقائه المقربين وبأهله ومن ضمن من تكلم معهم الشيخ سمير رزق إمام مسجد المغفرة في الشارقة
 وقال له الشيخ سمير " ما رأيك أن تخطب الجمعة غدًا في مسجدي" فوافق الوالد ، ومن ضمن من تكلم معهم
 الشيخ محمد عبد الحميد إمام مسجد البراء بن عازب في الشارقة وبدأ الشيخ محمد يقرأ خطبة الجمعة على الوالد
 حتى الوالد يأخذ فكرة عن موضوع الخطبة ليخطب الجمعة في مسجد المغفرة واستمرت مكالمته مع الشيخ محمد حوالي نصف ساعة 
، كذلك أ.محمد خلف مذيع ومقدم برامج في قناة الشارقة وطلب من الوالد تقديم برنامج لإذاعة الشارقة ، 
والأستاذ فتح الله المغاري من المغرب وكان من أصدقاء الوالد المقربين وهوآخر من تكلم مع الوالد رحمه الله .
وجاء أمر الله وانحرفت سيارته عن الطريق إلى يمين الشارع بمقدار 78 متراً واصتدمت بنخلة وانقلبت مرتين ثم استقرت على وضعها الطبيعي خارج الشارع الرئيسي
 وقد وقع الحادث بعد دخوله للحدود الإماراتية ب120 كيلو متر حوالي الساعة التاسعة مساءًا .
جاء رجال الإسعاف ووجدوه مغمى عليه إغمائاً تامًا ووضعوه في السيارة وفي الطريق يريدون أن يعرفوا أيَّ شيئ عنه ولكنه لا يجيبهم .
وهو يردد " لا إله إلا الله " واستمر ساعة ونصف وهو يرددها  حتى فاضت روحه إلى بارئها نحسبه كذلك ولانزكي على الله أحدا .
يقول تعالى( يثبت الله الذين آمنوا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة )
ويقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( من كان آخر كلامه لا إله إلا الله دخل الجنة )
وإلى هذه اللحظة لم يكن يعلمُ أحدًا بوفاته لأن الحادث كان بعيدًا عن المدينة .
وفي الصباح صليتُ الفجر وذهبت مع بعض الإخوة لحضور درس بعد صلاة الفجر ثم ذهبنا للفطور في بيت أحد الإخوة
 فسألني أحدُهم قائلًا  ماإسمك ؟ قلت : سلمان سعيد الزياني قال: ماشاء الله ابن الشيخ سعيد الزياني كيف حال والدك ؟ 
قلت : الحمد لله بخير وقد كان في قطر وهو الآن في الإمارات ( ولم أكن أعلم بوفاته ) قال لي : سلم على الوالد .
ثم أوصلني الإخوة إلى السكن الجامعي وأنا صاعدٌ في الدرج اتصلت بي والدتي فاستغربت من اتصالها في هذا الوقت المبكر 
رددت عليها واذا بها تبكي قلت لها : ماذا حصل ؟ قالت : أبوك عمل حادث وهو في المستشفى لكنَّ حالته طيبة ( وكانت قد نقلت الكلام الذي قيل لها من المستشفى ) 
فبعد ذلك مباشرةً ذهبتُ وتوضأتُ وصليتُ ركعتين ودعوتُ لوالدي بأن يشفيه الله ويعافيه وأن يخرُجَ سالمًا من المستشفى فقرَّرت أن أذهب عند والدي إلى المستشفى .
 وأنا أجمع ملابسي ومع نزول الخبر عليَّ اتصلت الوالدة مرةً أخرى وهي تبكي بكاءً أشد من المرة الأولى قالت لي : ياسلمان والدك رحمه الله
فاغرورقت عيني بالدموع وحار فكري وبدأتُ أسرتجع ذكرياتي مع والدي ورفعت صوتي قائلًا :
الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون نشهدك يا الله ونشهد ملائكتك وحملة عرشك أنَّا رضينا بقضائك أنَّا رضينا بقضائك أنَّا رضينا بقضائك .
ثم توجهت مباشرةً إلى المطار وفي طريقي للمطار أقرأ قول الله عزوجل
( ولنبلونكم بشيئ من الخوف والجوع ونقص من الأموال والأنفس والثمرات وبشر الصابرين الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
أولئك عليهم صلاوات من ربهم ورحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون )
وبدأ سيل المكالمات للتعزية من شتى بقاع العالم .
وفي صباح يوم السبت ( يوم صلاة الجنازة ) ذهبنا للمستشفى وإستلمنا جثمان الوالد رحمه الله من المستشفى وذهبنا به لمسجد الشيخ سعود القاسمي 
"وقد كان افتتاح هذا المسجد على يد الوالد في حياته " وأدخلناه المغسلة بعد ذلك فتحنا الغطاء عن وجهه
وإذا بكل من في المغسلة يكبر وتدمع عينه لرؤية هذا الوجه المنير وهذه الإبتسامة التي كانت على وجهه وقد كانت لاتفارق الإبتسامة محياه في حياته فلم يحرمهُ الله منها بعد وفاته .
أكملنا الغسل واتجها إلى مسجد الصحابة وبدأ المسجد يمتلأُ شيئا فشيئا إلى أن امتلأ وامتلأت الشوارع 
وقد ألقى أحد الدعاة إلى الله الذي كان من أحب الناس إلى والدي رحمه الله اسمه الشيخ البشير اليونسي 
وقد جاء خصيصًا من المغرب ليحضر الجنازة ألقى موعظةً بين الأذان والإقامة وقد كان كلامُهُ مؤثرًا
وقد أكرمني اللهُ عزوجل بأن صليت على والدي رحمه الله ولم أتمالك نفسي وبدأتُ بالبكاء أثناء صلاة الجنازة واذا بي أسمع خلفي بكاءً شديدًا 
اذ أن المسجد كله بدأ بالبكاء وأنا في حياتي لم أحضر مثل هذه الجنازة ليست لأنها جنازة والدي 
ولكن لأنها جنازة داعية إلى الله وقد حضر الجنازة وفود من دول الخليج ومن الأردن ومن المغرب ومن بلجيكا ومن إسبانيا ومن بقاعٍ شتى من العالم والحمد لله .
أسأل الله أن يرزقنا وإياكم حسن الخاتمة كما أساله تعالى أن يغفر لجميع موتى المسلمين وأن يجمهنا بهم في الجنة إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه .
وجزاكم الله خيرا .
أخوكم : سلمان سعيد الزياني 
منقول

----------


## خلوصي

رحمه الله تعالى رحمة واسعة .

----------


## عبدالمومن براهيم الجزائري

رحم الله موتى المسلمين .الدعاء ثم الدعاء للموتى بالرحمة ,اللهم ارحم موتى المسلمين وتجاوز عنهم بكرمك يأرحم الراحمين

----------


## صالح الطريف

رحمه الله .. هذه خاتمة حسنة للدعاة إلى الله ... لقد شارك إخوانه أهل الدعوة في جولاتهم ...وكان نعم الناصح والرفيق ..
فلله در رجال بذلوا طاقاتهم ومافي وسعهم من أجل نشر دينه ...

----------


## جمانة انس

رحمه الله بر حمته الو اسعة
و رحم كل اب تو في بعد ان اودع ولده في دار الغربة لطلب العلم 
و تو في في طر يق العوده
رحمهم الله اجمعين

----------


## محمود علي شريف

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته .

رحم الله تعالى والدك و أسكنه الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة .

----------


## زيدبن على

رحم الله الشيخ سعيد الزيانى وجعل الله مقرّه جنّة الخلد وألهم أهله الصبر لينالهم أجر الصابرين
وما كان لى معرفة بهذا الشيخ الجليل لكنى تأثرت بسيرته العطرة الذى رواها إبنه
والغبطة تكون لمثل هذه الأعمال الصالحة وليست للمال وزينة الحياة جمعنا الله معه بجنة الخلد ورزقنا الله قبول العمل

----------


## العطاب الحميري

رحم الله الشيخ سعيدا وأسكنه فسيح جناته...
لقد كنت أجد في مواعظه صدقا وإخلاصا...
اللهم ارحمه وأسكنه فسيح جناتك...
آمـــين

----------


## أبو نور العبيدي

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة ... وأسأل الله العظيم أن يتغمده برحمة منه. آمــــــــين.

----------


## أم لؤي

أحسن الله عزاءنا في دعاتنا .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة ، وألحقنا به في الصالحين .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته




> أسأل الله أن يرزقنا وإياكم حسن الخاتمة كما أساله تعالى أن يغفر لجميع موتى المسلمين وأن يجمعنا بهم في الجنة إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه .


اللهم آمين

----------

